# ball seat or conical bolts?



## dubdoll (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont know if this a noob question or not but here i go...just bought a set of 18' a8 monoblocks for my b5.5 passat wagon - going to pick up some spacers tonight but I need longer bolts...called a place to get the bolts and they asked if they were ball seat or conical...as far as I know right now the bolts are conical but Im not sure...any input? thanks eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

OEM wheels use ball seat bolts. We sell them in extended sizes. What lengths do you need?


----------



## dubdoll (Jun 21, 2007)

I found out forsure I need ball seat and I need 50mm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And you are running 20-22mm spacers?


----------



## dubdoll (Jun 21, 2007)

25mm in the rear 20mm in the front


----------

